# Soil test for the year...still high pH



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

Sharing my 2020 and 2021 tests for comparison. Its curious to me most of the numbers look lower than last year and this year they are recommending Mn for the first time.

Since the last test I added 10lb/1,000 elemental sulfur, 0-0-50 based on their K recommendation, mostly used AS 21-0-0 as my N source, and got a few apps of FAS in.

Local site one guy said don't worry about pH under 8, and he recommended Lesco CarbonPro-L and this 25-0-6 with 5%Fe https://www.siteone.com/en/510112-lesco-fertilizer-25-0-6-50-polyplus-5fe-50-lb/p/355359

Will year after year apps of elemental sulfur eventually pay off to lower pH, or is this a lost cause?


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Sulfur acts slowly, but I didn't think it acts THIS slowly. CEC is high which is a good thing as your soil holds onto nutrients. The downside is it takes awhile to move levels of those nutrients in the direction you want.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I dont think you can change the soil pH on this soil. The elemental sulfur might help the top layer of soil, but not 6in deep.

Are you mulch mowing or bagging? I would continue to do more potassium monthly for this year. It is not deficient, but it is more around building up the reserves.

Iron is not that available in this pH. FAS is a good option. The product the siteone guy recommended uses iron sucrate. It is a form of chelation that Scott Green Max uses. It should make some iron available to to the plant, but it does have a heavy dose of nitrogen too.


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

g-man said:


> I dont think you can change the soil pH on this soil. The elemental sulfur might help the top layer of soil, but not 6in deep.
> 
> Are you mulch mowing or bagging? I would continue to do more potassium monthly for this year. It is not deficient, but it is more around building up the reserves.
> 
> Iron is not that available in this pH. FAS is a good option. The product the siteone guy recommended uses iron sucrate. It is a form of chelation that Scott Green Max uses. It should make some iron available to to the plant, but it does have a heavy dose of nitrogen too.


Yes, I think that's what I'm finding with my CEC / clay soil. Not sure if its a waste of money to add more elemental sulfur for the top layer or not. I do mulch as much as possible (only bag after tenacity or fungus). Its curious Ward always suggests to add the full recommended amount of K to the first app of the year, but generally on here people add K throughout the year monthly.

I did a light app of FAS already this year and grass responded great so far.


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

@g-man any idea with the Mn recommendation? That's a first for my soil tests.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would worry about Mn if you lawn has a yellow look that nothing else fixes it.


----------

